# Outlook Express 6-receiving emails but can't see them



## Jadeaux (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,

Within the last week or so I've been having major issues with receiving emails in my Outlook Express. I can hear the "ping" that a new email has been received and even see that there is an additional email per the number next to the Inbox. However, there is no email reflected in the actual Inbox folder.

I have tried compacting my folders and deleting over half of my existing emails--all to no avail. I have checked the settings and everything is correct.

I have also tried closing outlook express and restarting my computer, but nothing is working.

Do you have any advise??? I've never experienced anything like this before.

Thanks,
Jadeaux


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Could they have been sent to your Deleted Items folder? Check for rules you may have set to block spam.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I had the same problem solved by my dialup internet provider.
There were three issues:
1. Spam, oversized and other deleted items handled by the server were not purged so my maximum limmit was approached.
2. Incomming messages were saved (not purged) on the server even after delivery to me.
3. The following check is common (although not on mine) and often causes ISP to approach user limmit size.
TOOLS/ACCOUNTS/PROPERTIES/ADVANCED
Make sure that last box (leave copy on server) is NOT CHECKED.

My ISP cleared and corrected the two ISP folder options and my OE receiving now works smoothly both from dialup and using MI2200 broadband.


----------



## KZR (Mar 10, 2011)

Exact same thing happened to me, it was driving me mental. The only way I could find some emails was by doing a search. Crazy. Just found out how to fix it.
Have your email page open, go to VIEW, CURRENT VIEW, and down the bottom you'll see GROUP MESSAGES BY CONVERSATION. Make sure this is OFF.
I hope this helps!


----------



## Rajeshd1 (Mar 10, 2010)

check the view settings in your outlook express ..check for any rules created if not so then see if u get an error named unknown error ...If so go to the store folder by going on to tools options mainitenance and rename inbox .dbx


----------



## badrirag (Mar 31, 2011)

Guys, i had a similar problem and this is how i resolved it. hope it works for you as well.

I have multiple email accounts configured on my outlook express 6 and although i was getting the indication that mails were arriving, i could not see them in my inbox. When i looked at the inbox, I saw that I had sorted on account and not on received date. when i set it to the received date and latest first, all the mails that i had received but not see came into view.

cheers


Badri


----------

